# Euro exchange rate



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,

According XEcurrency exchage euro now at 121 hurrah.




norm


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hurrah indeed, Norm!  


SD


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Euro*

I can get 1.22 with Nationwide today.

1.18 almost with Post Office CASH

1.21 if you are unlucky enough to be in London


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ACSI*

That makes ACSI Sites

£8.94 to £12.18 a night for two people and EHU.

Imagine the return of 1.75

That would make ACSI start at £6.27 and Diesel from 52p a litre! (Andorra (57-60p France Belgium Luxembourg Spain))

TM


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/10444577.stm

£ up to €1.23 this morning


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

*Re: ACSI*



teemyob said:


> That makes ACSI Sites
> 
> £8.94 to £12.18 a night for two people and EHU.
> 
> ...


Don't tease! :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euro*

If UK interest rates were to rise next month, then this too could mean more Euro to the Pound.

However, should the Euro zone jack up their rates first, then it will go the other way around!

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Euro*



Rapide561 said:


> If UK interest rates were to rise next month, then this too could mean more Euro to the Pound.
> 
> However, should the Euro zone jack up their rates first, then it will go the other way around!
> 
> Russell


I think the possible rate rise in the UK is part of the reason why it's gone up; I doubt if any further increase would be likely on that - unless interest rates went up by more than expected!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Interest rates*

Yes quite possibly the two or so cent gain yesterday had factored in a possible rate rise. On a totally selfish and Victor Meldrew point of view, UK rates can go as high as a kite for me!

Russell


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Interest rates*



Rapide561 said:


> On a totally selfish and Victor Meldrew point of view, UK rates can go as high as a kite for me!
> 
> Russell


I am with you on that Russell!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I remember moaning when a euro went over 70p!!

Changed days  
Sue


----------

